# Vox article Why don't riders tip



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

https://www-vox-com.cdn.ampproject....4/why-some-people-dont-tip-their-uber-drivers


----------



## Reina1 (Feb 13, 2018)

UberBud said:


> https://www-vox-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.vox.com/platform/amp/the-goods/2018/10/8/17952804/why-some-people-dont-tip-their-uber-drivers?amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1#referrer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s&ampshare=https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2018/10/8/17952804/why-some-people-dont-tip-their-uber-drivers


This is the part that stuck out to me from that article
"So far, New York City is the only city where Uber may soon have to pay all drivers at least $17.22 an hour, due to recent legislation. Minimum wage in New York City is $13 (soon to be $15 for businesses with 10 or more employees), in Chicago it's $12, and in Los Angeles it's $13.25 (for businesses with 26 or more employees)."
I drive part time and haven't really kept up on legal stuff going on with Uber. But it seems to me that if this precedent is set, then it should follow to other cities and Uber will have to pay all drivers a certain amount in all cities? Could that be the case?
Maybe someone here is more knowledgeable about this and where it stands..


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Interesting article. And the reasons presented confirm my belief that, as much as we want them to, we will never get to a time when the majority of pax tip. Maybe a persuasive driver can convince most of his/her pax to tip. But as a whole, nationwide, it will never be a majority.

Bottom line is not everyone thinks of a rideshare driver the same way they think of a waiter/waitress, or even a taxi driver. Rideshare is a different animal within the services industry, and one that (with the help of Uber) many pax don’t believe does not require them to tip. This article shows that.

As drivers, we universally all agree that pax should tip. But, especially since there was a time when tipping wasn’t even an option, you’ll be hard pressed to convince most pax of that. 

In my opinion, SDCs will take over long before we would come to a time when most pax tip.


----------

